# NOW 50% off at Home Depot - Animated figures - butler / maid / witch / skeleton



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

I ordered the skeleton for my nephew who is new to Halloween decorating. I would have picked up the witch too, but it was sold out at my local Depot.


----------



## Sickhaiku (Aug 17, 2009)

My Home Depot was selling them as a BOGO promotion.I didn't want two.



Turns out, it didn't matter, since they were completely sold out of the little buggers. In fact, my Home Depot is pretty cleaned out except for the giant gargoyles, tombstones, and skulls...and most of those were cracked.


----------



## thespookster (Jul 27, 2015)

thank you! I picked up the skeleton , it was a display model and they took two dollars off.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Thanks, my butler needed a woman!!*

Thanks to the heads up, checked my local store for the French Maid hag and saw they had 3. Checked again this a.m. And same. Drove there before getting coffee only to find at the store there were 4 _at full price_ and told I had to order online to get at that price. Tried to stand in store and place order. Could NOT get out to their site to do so. Same trying from their parking lot. Annoyed, went to SB for coffee and while in drivethru line placed online order. No problems getting to their site. Waiting for email saying Ready to Pick Up, hopefully before heading home. They weren't busy when I was inside, guess most of commercial accounts were there earlier.

Wanted to to give you guys the heads up about needing to order online so you don't just go straight to the store. Really glad to be getting her at 50% off. My store was still pretty well stocked with certain items. 

Have to say I couldn't help but wonder if HD doesn't block Internet while in/around the store. I'll try using internet again when I'm there to pick up the maid as kind of a test. Last time I ordered from them online (also Halloween items) got caught up in their massive credit card info theft. 

Thanks again Witchwoo! I have the butler from past years so the little lady was on my radar at some point and this made her worth the jump. I think they make a cute couple.


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad you got in too! I wasn't aware it was an online only deal. The facebook post said nothing of it. 

Glad I ordered online and requested a store pickup. I thought about just heading over and buying it but decided to reserve it as I know the Depot doesn't stock a lot of some items. 

Can't beat 50% off a Halloween item in early October!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sure can't beat it! 

As someone not on FB, I do appreciate when people post sale notices on here that were announced on FB. 

BTW I got my Ready for Pick Up email at 9 a.m. so heading over there now to retrieve the petite lady. LOL. 1/2 hour to process my order wasn't bad. I did notice that when I ordered her that it said processing could take up to 2 hours before a Ready email was sent, sure that timing depends on staff on hand and deliveries they are working on. So people should factor in the possible waiting time if ordering for pick up.

Oh and I guess worth mention...HD also accepts Pay Pal right now. No Apple Pay etc but understand that is coming.

Update: Got her! She's a looker for sure LOL. Even had customers walking into HD as I was walking out with her comment on her. Very nice solid construction with the poles and legs. Here power switch is located on the battery/speaker box located midway up her body and attached to the solid metal poles. Comes with batteries so I could quickly check her out to make sure she worked. Her eyes flash as she talks. She does clack, so will need some dabs of silicone to quiet her teeth or maybe they're just noisy dentures LOL. She is pretty loud. I like how her hair is sewn on and how she's dressed. She does have the same kind of granny shoes the butler has and they are pretty stable. Fun prop. Now to do some matchmaking...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Expiration date of sale*

IMPORTANT DATE: in case you missed it in the OP's post, this sale expires soon. When I put the Maid in my online cart, before paying, it said the pricing was good from Thursday, 10/08/15 to Sunday, 10/11/15, or sooner if sold out I guess.

So if you're interested in one of these props don't wait too long and remember you need to order online to get the sale price. They do have free standard ground shipping on orders of $45 or more.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Went by my store and they have them as BOGO's like someone else mentioned. They only had two left which were floor models. The thing that was neat is that they have sold about 2/3rds or more of all the Halloween they put out. That bodes well for HD continuing to up the ante on Halloween items.


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

I finally got around to picking up my skeleton butler this evening. They pulled him out from some divider behind the desk. He wasn't in a box, but had some tags attached. When I questioned it, they said that was how they had them displayed. So I don't know if he was a floor model or not. I didn't notice these guys when I picked up the Reaper at another Home Depot. 
As I walked out I got some smiles/comments from other shoppers. I'm happy w/ the purchase. My nephew will he even happier! 
Glad I shared this sale w/ others, sorry it's over now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Witchywoo, when I was in my HD they had all the small 3-ft props standing up in a display box. None of them were individually boxed. Possible they where when they were shipped to HD or I guess possible that HD ordered them without individual packing and just in a large box to save on shipping weight.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Apologies for thread-jacking here, but I do have a related question: Did anyone here purchase the 6' tall Creepy Butler from Home Depot this year? Loved the look of him, but wasn't able to purchase him before the local stores sold out. Any reviews?

Thanks in advance.


----------

